# Last saturday's ride



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Went riding for the day. Its was so cold and raining and windy but we toughed it out. Brought my 8 year old. she never complained once. Trails were super wet. My friend managed to drowned his grizzly 3 different times. That guys crazy.

Here's two of the times


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet pics! I wonder what it is with Grizzly owners....a buddy of mine swamped his 2 rides in a row....then finally snorkeled his lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

He just dont care. We'd pull him out get it running and he'd go for it again


----------

